# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Simplify 3D PLA Issues

## atuffin

Hi Guys

I have had the Qidi Tech dual device for sometime now and have been using it with the Makerware software but decided to take the plunge to S3D for the additional support functionality. I seem to be having a lot of issue with stringy prints. Will attach photos shortly. 

My Settings are:

Bed Temp: 60
Extruder Temp: 210
Default Print Speed: 3600 mm/min

I know its not bed leveling issues and Makerware prints perfect (when supports are not needed). If anyone have any advice it would be greatly received.

Thanks

Adam

----------


## Scott_M

I just went through a similar problem. I got a new brand of PLA "3D Solutech" and ended up using about a 1/4 pound of the stuff trying to stop the stringing. The biggest factor was "Retract and Prime" length. I am using Craftware not Simplify so not sure where the settings for it are in Simplify. The default was 1mm retract and prime. I had to up it to 2mm to get the stringing under control. Also lower your temps as low as you can. I am running this stuff at 195C. Slower print speeds also help.

Scott

----------


## curious aardvark

in s3d retraction settings are under the EXTRUDER tab. 
Under Ooze control.

I have mine set for 1.8mm and 40mm/s retraction speed

If you change your settings to mm per second rather than per minute - things make a lot more sense and it's much much easier to visualise how fast things are moving.

----------


## tenuki

For PETG, which is very string prone I had to get to around 2.2mm  retraction before the stringing reduced.  Also enabling coasting might  help?

+1 for switching settings to use mm/s - that is pretty much what everyone else uses.

----------

